# N Plants Coming Online.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From DTN.

Regards, Mike

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/article/2016/10/14/nitrogen-independence-closer-reality


----------



## Three44s (May 21, 2016)

As the next administration peels off the shackles of over regulation from the energy sector, we should see even more production of N and thus more competition leading to lower prices of this input!

Three 44s


----------

